# Skoda Kodiaq 4x4 DSG 190HP full led diesel working obdeleven codes



## ycodryn (Jun 17, 2018)

I want to post my working codes for this car.

Disable Start/Stop
Select Control unit 19 (Gateway)
Adaptation
Start Stop Limit voltage
Change value from 7.6 V to 12.1 V 
__________

Pointer test - Needle sweep
Select Control unit 17 (Dash Board)
Long coding 
Byte 1
Bit 0 Activate
__________

Seat belt warning deactivation
Select Control unit 17 (Dash Board)
Adaptation
Deactivate seat belt warning
Value: Yes 
__________

Acoustic lock/unlock activation
Select Control unit 9 (Central Electrics)
Authorization: 31347
Select Adaptations and search for Acknowledgement signals
Select yes for Akustische Rueckmeldung entriegeln if you want acoustic feedback for unlock
Select yes for Akustische Rueckmeldung verriegeln if you want acoustic feedback for lock
Select active for Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung (Acoustic lock menu)
Select kurz for Dauer der Akustische Rueckmeldung vom Einfachhorn
*In-car procedure:
Press the CAR button on the RHS of the infotainment screen
Select SETUP on the bottom RHS of the screen (looks like a cog)
Select Opening & closing panel
Place a tick in Acoustic confirmation box. The facility can be turned ON/OFF via this switch
__________

Auto lock doors without Kessy nearby
Select Control unit B7 (Start system Interface)
Authorization: 20103
Adaptation
internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1
passive_exit_door_slam_lock
Value: Active 

Optional if option does not exist: 
Long coding
Byte 2
Bit 4 Activate
__________

Lock doors with engine running
Select Control unit 9 (Central Electrics)
Authorization: 31347
Adaptation 
ZV allgemein
Select: Funk bei Klemme 15 ein
Value: Active
__________

Comfort blink cycle
Select Control unit 9 (Central Electrics)
Authorization: 31347
Adaptation
Name: Aussenlicht_Blinker
Access Control: Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen
Value: 1-5 (default value 3)
[Reset “Lights” to factory settings on the radio]
__________

Day Lights (DLR) off with hand brake
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access > Access Code: 31347
Adaptation
Name: Aussenlicht_Front
Access Control: Tagfahrlicht Dauerfahrlicht bei Handbremse abschalten
Value = active [standard: not active]
__________

Day Lights (DLR) option in CAR Menu
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access > Access Code: 31347
Adaptation
Name: Aussenlicht_Front
Access Control: Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich
Value = active [standard: not active]
__________

Turn off Day Lights (DLR) with light selector switch in position 0
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access > Access Code: 31347
Adaptation
Name: Aussenlicht_Front
Access Control: Tagfahrlicht nur in Schalterstellung AUTO
Value = active [standard: not active]
__________

Day Lights (DLR) with Eyelash
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Authorization: 31347
Adaptation
*Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9
Lichtfunktion C16
Value: Tagfahrlicht (default: Not active)
Dimmwert CD 16
Value: 127 (defaut: 0)
* Leuchte17TFL RLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3
Lichtfunktion C17
Value: Tagfahrlicht (default: Not active)
Dimmwert CD 17
Value: 127 (defaut: 0)
__________

Refuel quantity in maxidot menu (quantity of fuel needed to top up the fuel tank)
Select Control unit 17 (Dash Board)
Long coding 
Byte 10
Bit 4 Activate
__________

High-beams with Fog lights on long burst
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Authorization: 31347
Adaptation
*Leuchte2SL VLB10
Lichtfunktion D 2
Value = Fernlicht rechts (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 2
Value = 100 (default: 100)
*Leuchte3SL VRB21
Lichtfunktion D 3
Value = Fernlicht links (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 3
Value = 100 (default: 100)
*Leuchte4 TFL LB4
Lichtfunktion D 4
Value = Fernlicht rechts (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 4
Value = 127 (default: 127)
*Leuchte5 TFL RB32
Lichtfunktion D 5
Value = Fernlicht links (default: not active)
Dimmwert CD 5
Value = 127 (default: 127)

(fog-lights are turned on with high-beam lights when the left-hand stalk behind the steering wheel is pushed towards the windscreen (and the rotary light switch is in "Auto", or "On" position)


----------



## Redleh (Apr 7, 2016)

Great info!
Have you managed to find out more mods?


----------

